
WeWork CEO reportedly announced firings minutes before surprise concert - AdamGibbins
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/WeWork-CEO-reportedly-announced-firings-minutes-14450480.php
======
ivankolev
That is 3 years ago, is it surfacing now as a smear campaign? I am becoming
very sceptical to any piece of news nowadays, and very picky of my sources of
info.

~~~
Analemma_
WeWork is planning to IPO, and potential public investors deserve to know if
they’re going to be betting on a company run by a crank. Exposing things like
this is a basic function of responsible journalism.

Who would benefit from a smear campaign? You can’t short a private company.

~~~
ivankolev
Well you said it yourself, there is a betting aspect and when there's betting,
tipping the scales is a possibility.

